# Px4 Storm - Small Chips in Finish



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hey all, new to the forum.

I have a Beretta Px4 storm (.40), and the edge of the slide where the rounds eject has developed what look like chips in the finish. Have other here seen that? (is it normal?).

I am debating having the slide stripped down, and cerakoted.


Thanks
Shannon


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If ejecting cases hit the slide and abrade (chip? really?) the finish, I would expect that the same thing will happen to a Cerakote layer. Only worse.

If you use a gun, it will show evidence of that use.
If you want the pistol to remain pristine, don't use it.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the simpleton response. However, evidence of use, and finish chipping off are are not the same thing. I have a Kimber 1911, and a glock 19, that each have thousands of rounds through them. And you know what? no chipping. They also don't have whatever Beretta uses as their special coating. Clearly, there is something happening, and I am trying to solve it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My next (and last) simpleton response is: Why not ask Beretta whether it is normal?

You're on your own.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Planning to. Came here hoping to get experience from others. Instead, just a lame "don't use your gun".


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

A picture would help. 
People often mistake normal wear n tear vs. defective wear.
Thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

prez said:


> Hey all, new to the forum.
> 
> I have a Beretta Px4 storm (.40), and the edge of the slide where the rounds eject has developed what look like chips in the finish. Have other here seen that? (is it normal?).
> 
> ...


Can you post pictures? I own 2 PX4's and have for a while and they may scratch from general usage or show some minimal holster wear, but I don't notice any chipping.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

prez said:


> Thanks for the simpleton response. However, evidence of use, and finish chipping off are are not the same thing. I have a Kimber 1911, and a glock 19, that each have thousands of rounds through them. And you know what? no chipping. They also don't have whatever Beretta uses as their special coating. Clearly, there is something happening, and I am trying to solve it.


As Steve says, first and foremost, ask the manufacturer. Just because the Kimber and the Glock don't does not mean that it isn't entirely normal on a Beretta. I have an 84 that wears in strange places, but such is life.

And Steve is no simpleton, Oh Newbie. A bit slow from time to time, and a right-winger at that, but no simpleton.... Be nice to people.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> As Steve says, first and foremost, ask the manufacturer. Just because the Kimber and the Glock don't does not mean that it isn't entirely normal on a Beretta. I have an 84 that wears in strange places, but such is life.
> 
> And Steve is no simpleton, Oh Newbie. A bit slow from time to time, and a right-winger at that, but no simpleton.... Be nice to people.


Probably true. However, he was quite off putting with his initial response as well. I'm sure that's my fault, too.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry, I should have put these up with the original post.

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/shannonmcmahon/15123305815/in/photostream/

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/shannonmcmahon/15123305435/in/photostream/

The bottom of the slide is the worst, but i ignored it for a while. Then the same chipping/flaking began to appear on the edge of the ejection port.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

That finish is completely different to the Bruniton finish on my 84. I know there are a couple of decades between mine and yours, but that looks amateurish. Mine is a beautiful smooth finish, like matte bluing.
PLEASE just send the pics to Beretaa and find out ifyou were sold a second-hand gun with a bad spray-job. If it was sold to you as new and isn't, then you have recourse.....


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The bottom of the slide is normal, the wear on the slide finish near the ejection port maybe. You can touch it up with Birchwood /Casey blue. Send your pics to Beretta and see what they say. How many rounds are thru this pistol and how old is it? Do your cases eject uniformly ?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks like a coating of some sort breaking down

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/22754-xdm-px4-storm.html

There is reference of the same issue in above link ( # 4 )


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

pic said:


> Looks like a coating of some sort breaking down
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/22754-xdm-px4-storm.html
> 
> There is reference of the same issue in above link ( # 4 )


I just stumbled on that link as well. I called beretta today. They weren't thrilled about helping. They said similar to that post. I pay shipping each way. They also said I may have to pay for the re-coating. I am supposed to receive a call back tomorrow.

Very disappointing. I own several beretta shotguns that I love, and the build quality on them is impeccable. This, not so much. Other than a really cheap Chiappa Pistol i messed with long ago, I've never had a firearm do something like this.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Did you purchase the pistol new, or pre-owned? It's a 2007 LE(G) model.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

pre-owned. I bought it from the original owner (I know the guy). If beretta is willing to fix it under warranty via the original owner, he is willing to help.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

prez said:


> pre-owned. I bought it from the original owner (I know the guy). If beretta is willing to fix it under warranty via the original owner, he is willing to help.


You're probably out of luck because Beretta only has a three year warranty as far as I know. Cerakoted may be a good option at least, I really like the looks on the PX4. I've heard of some finish issues on some early PX4's. My two are fine thank goodness.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ah, they didn't mention that on the phone. I've only seen a couple cerakoted pistols. My main focus is durability. I don't want the metal rusting or anything else due to the protective finish coming off like it is now.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

prez said:


> Ah, they didn't mention that on the phone. I've only seen a couple cerakoted pistols. My main focus is durability. I don't want the metal rusting or anything else due to the protective finish coming off like it is now.


NP3 Plus Firearm Finish | Robar Guns

Not to worry if you keep a light film of good gun oil applied. I have a 1993 blued 92 and touch it up with Birchwood/Casey Blue for the slide and Aluminum Black for the frame which wouldn't rust anyway and same with the PX4's and currently use REm-Oil VCI = no rust.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

good to know. Thanks for that link. I guess I need to start researching. 92....drool. That's another pistol on my wish list. Do you shoot it much?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

prez said:


> good to know. Thanks for that link. I guess I need to start researching. 92....drool. That's another pistol on my wish list. Do you shoot it much?
> Thanks for the help.


Yes I do, just shot it the weekend before last, an amazingly accurate and reliable pistol(we go back a while). I love the way it shoots and the trigger. I have at least 20,000 rounds through it and it shoots today as well as it did brand new. I do hold the PX4's in high esteem as well.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

20,000 - I have a ways to go to reach that on any of mine. I hope the Px4 can go that long.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Beretta, as you know, makes good products. I believe the pistol will last longer than we will if you follow the advice here. I'm not a Storm fan, but the 92 is probably one of the best looking and most reliable pistols made. Good luck with it!

Which shotgun do you own? I've been looking at the 1301 tac. Held one the other day, and it felt really nice.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have the A400 Xplor UNICO, and the A400 Xcel Sporting. The Unico has a couple thousand rounds through it, still looks and runs like new. Just got the Xcel, and have put around 500 through it. It's awesome for shooting clays. 1301 Tac, sweet. Planning to use for home defense or 3 gun competitions?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Home defense...it seems like a really bell balanced weapon.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

prez said:


> 20,000 - I have a ways to go to reach that on any of mine. I hope the Px4 can go that long.


According to Beretta the PX4's w/ the rotating barrels are extremely durable pistols, I believe so.


----------



## 33184 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yea, the barrel, and slide assembly all look solid. Hoping the cerakote solution works for a long time.


----------

